# Puppy growls when woken up



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All,

My 4 month old puppy Stela started to growl and snarl when woken up a few nights ago. I's happened every day since that day. It really sounds horrible and I don't know why it started happening all of the sudden. She used to be fine with waking her up-the kids would come up to her when she was sleeping, they would pet her, kiss her, she would just look at them sleepily and continued sleeping. But, last night she fell a sleep on the floor in our bedroom , so it was time for her to go to her crate and when my husband tried to carry her there she started to growl viciously at him, and she kept doing it until I slapped my hands really hard and started calling her name, then she stopped. She was like a wild animal and I felt very uneasy about the whole thing.  Oh..... do any of you have had any of this behavior with your dogs. Please help!!! what can I do???

Sasha


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That happened to me once when I went to pick Biscuit up when he was really asleep. But it was only for a second and he stopped as soon as he realised it was me as I think it was more a defence reflex that kicked in in case he thought he was being attacked! I now always wake him gently by saying his name before I pick him up. He will growl in his sleep, but not snarl, if one of my boys touch him when he's resting but I think this is quite normal and his way of saying 'leave me alone'! Perhaps that's why they say 'let sleeping dogs lie'!

Is she getting enough sleep/rest during the day? She may be getting so tired she can't cope with being woken up and wants to be left alone? 

Dogs can often snarl if something high-value, like a bone, is attempted to be taken away. So maybe her sleep is really important to her at that time. I'm no expert though and maybe others have experienced something similar?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I would try and get her into a set bedtime routine, have playtime , walk whatever before its bed time then settle her and leave her alone.
There's a lot of truth in the old saying ' let sleeping doge lie ' and I wouldn't let the children annoy her when she's sleeping .
They need to learn that she needs her sleep just like they do, don't put anyone ( your children or your puppy ) in a position which could tun nasty.
Good Luck


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok first off dont carry her to her bed walk her to it even put a lead on her so you dont need to touch her. 


touch her more when sleeping. have treats ready. but play with the paws ears everything. Espetal with kids she needs to know that you can touch her any time you want.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

If she wants to sleep let her she will soon grow out of it and be full of energy and you will wish she was asleep!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I always thought you weren't supposed to touch dogs when they are asleep ? But maybe that's not the case? Xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> I always thought you weren't supposed to touch dogs when they are asleep ? But maybe that's not the case? Xx


Let sleeping dogs lie soon becomes very obvious!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you everybody , I will not carry her anymore when she is asleep. How should I react if it happens again? My husband was very angry when she reacted this way, so he put her on the floor on her side (the subordinate position), but I didn't think that was the right thing to do; on the other hand one should not accept this behavior. Very confused and stressed out


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

....and, yes Kendal, I do touch her all the time when she sleeps if she is in my lap, but this was almost like she was startled and really scared, and when she finally realized it was us , she stopped.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sasha: For a four month old to be acting like that often, she either very badly trained, is unstable, or in pain. Take her to the vet and have her checked up. Thyroid problems can cause aggression, as can pain. If she hurts, and learned you don't touch her when she growls, she'll use it. 

Buy or rent Control Unleashed the book (fabulous for bonding, training, understanding dogs, and getting in their heads) and start NILIF, it will help loads. Good luck at the vet!

Call/email her breeder and ask if the parents ever act like this.

Is this your first dog?


kendal, I agree with the first half of you post, but not the second. If she's off or in pain, either way I disagree with that advice.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sasha

When she's growled like that - had she been picked directly up when she was in a deep sleep? If so, then you're most probably right in that she is just startled, especially when you say she then stopped. However, if she was woken gently, it may be that she was happy where she was and didn't want to be moved to the crate? Biscuit used to get very bitey with me when I used to pick him up after his last wee to go into his crate but I solved it by putting a small handful of treats in there, which he's expected ever since!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Who knows why dogs do what they do? Give her some space if she does not want to get up or go out leave her to rest. As long as she can go out to toilet when she wants the rest should follow. As with people some dogs are morning dogs some evening dogs remember the dog has not read the training manual so it is very much work in progress. Do what fits in with your lifestyle do not get hung up on the 'right' way to do things and relax. Everyone is going through a big change do not expect too much.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

People can get pretty grouchy if they are woken up so why are people so amazed when a dog expresses the same wish to be left alone if asleep?

I would certainly stop the kids going near her when asleep and wake her if you need to move her - and as Kendal says get her to move rather than carrying her. 

Punishing a dog for growling is counter productive and just raising aggression levels  a growl means the dog is unhappy for some reason - far better to work out why and find a way to address it - to me a sleeping dog (or human) should be left in peace!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sensible advice from everyone else. Puppies need 18 hours sleep a day. Is she getting enough. Does she have access to her crate so she can take herself off to sleep undisturbed. 

I would suggest that she's put in her crate for bedtime before she conks out in the wrong place, leaving your husband to have to move her. 

I would think if she's not disturbed when sleeping that the growling will stop.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. I'll report on the progress. Tonight she was napping on the sofa next to me and I was getting up and down thus waking her and she didn't react at all; just looked at me sleepily.... 
Ennerida: yes, she is my first dog. I've been reading dog books non stop, educating myself, we are enrolled in a puppy manners school, and I am doing the best I know. 
I don't know anything about her parents as she was a rescue dog 
Thanks Sue for the encouragement!
Thank you Jane for your words and sharing your experience with biscuit.
Thanks Julie for the information about the number of hours puppies need to sleep.
I am happy I found this site


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Sasha, that's good that Stela was relaxed about being disturbed last night 
How long has she been with you? I wonder if perhaps something happened before you brought her home to make her react to being woken in the way she has been? I am sure that you will be able to change this behaviour with love, patience and understanding.
Good luck, I hope that progress continues


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Once lottie was asleep and was dreaming so making little woofs and feet jerks there was a loud bang I think from outside or something fell from kitchen and she jumped up growling and barking I think when they are in a deep sleep they do get the hump if they are disturbed xx


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Good luck, I'm sure that you're on the right path.

Completely separate to this, I see that you're having problems getting the pita pata ticker in your signature working. Only a small change needed, but it's difficult to show you the code rather than the finished result.

Try using the code below, replacing the brackets () with square brackets []

```
(url=http://pitapata.com)(img)http://pdgf.pitapata.com/8R0Qm8.png(/img)(/url)
```


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> Once lottie was asleep and was dreaming so making little woofs and feet jerks there was a loud bang I think from outside or something fell from kitchen and she jumped up growling and barking I think when they are in a deep sleep they do get the hump if they are disturbed xx


We get this often! - and it's when Biscuit's deeply asleep and something startles him and he suddenly wakes up barking and growling - usually towards the door or windows! I've never seen this as aggressive though - more 'startled watchdog'!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Jon for the suggestion, I'll try to fix it


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Ennerida: yes, she is my first dog. I've been reading dog books non stop, educating myself, we are enrolled in a puppy manners school, and I am doing the best I know.
> I don't know anything about her parents as she was a rescue dog


It sounds like your doing an amazing job.  You really want to do good and raise her right, really can't ask for more. What with her being more normal now though... I don't really know. Maybe she was just startled... but I'd still wondering about the pain question. I've never had that happen in the flesh so I'm afraid too think to strongly one way or the other.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Stela12 said:


> Thank you Jon for the suggestion, I'll try to fix it


Looks good to me!


----------

